# Littmann Scope Question



## mikie (Aug 15, 2011)

So I'm having a problem w/ my Littmann Master Classic II.  If i place it in a bag, pocket, etc, the cover over the diaphragm and protective rim comes off frequently.  Does anyone have a solution/recommendation?  I hate pulling it out and it fell off (especially for fear of losing it on a call when I actually need it)

I wouldn't want to place superglue on it, for fear of impeding the audio & inability to replace if it gets damaged, etc.  I have seen some people that have 'rubber' covers, but does that also impede audio performance?

Suggestions?  Thanks
The scope:


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2011)

You might need a new cover for it. There's no harm in calling Littmann to see what they have to say. Is it still under warranty?

Sent from my mobile command center


----------



## mikie (Aug 16, 2011)

*Good idea, perhaps it's defective?*



fast65 said:


> You might need a new cover for it. There's no harm in calling Littmann to see what they have to say. Is it still under warranty?
> 
> Sent from my mobile command center


 
only a few months old...


----------



## Chimpie (Aug 16, 2011)

Yep, I'd call them and ask what the best solution is.  They may even send you a replacement.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (Aug 16, 2011)

I've had mine come off once in the pocket, not sure why. I guess it just got rubbed the wrong way (literally). Hasn't happened since.


----------



## mikie (Aug 16, 2011)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I've had mine come off once in the pocket, not sure why. I guess it just got rubbed the wrong way (literally). Hasn't happened since.



ya, once it wasn't a problem...  five, six times, then i get annoyed


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2011)

mikie said:


> only a few months old...



Just give them a call and see what they say, they shouldn't have a problem fixing the problem since it's still under warranty.


----------



## mikie (Aug 16, 2011)

Thanks, has anything similar ever happened to anyone before?

With my last littmann (cheaper one), the ear buds frequently came off (even when i replaced them w/ new ones)......nothing is more painful then a metal earpiece...

But in all seriousness, it's a pain when you pull it out to auscultate something and parts are missing!  Yes, i could use the company/service provided one, but there's a reason i provide myself with a superior one!  ...damn sprague-r's.


----------



## fast65 (Aug 16, 2011)

I have a Master Classic II as well, and I have had the same thing happen to me once before, but I don't think I put the diaphragm back on all the way when I cleaned it, so that's probably why it came off in my pocket.


----------

